
What's wrong with Emacs? - drjors
http://www.indeed.com/viewjob?jk=6031409081b025a8
======
drjors
I'm wondering why somebody would forbid developers to use Emacs ?.

"... In addition to our standard company benefits, all engineers are provided
with their choice of MacBook Pro, display and optional standup desk. Engineers
are free to choose their development tools, whether it’s vim, Sublime Text, or
RubyMine. Anything but EMACS"

